# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Papa Shqiptar  Klementi Xi -albani,kuvendi I Arberit

## Kallmeti

"Populli em u ba rob se nuk pat dien" 

Engjell Sedaj: "Papa shqiptar Klementi XI-Albani & Kuvendi i Arbenit".

Kuvendi i Arbenit eshte nje "kujtese e dokumentuar dhe 
e pashlyeshme e historise se popullit shqiptar ne 
dimensionet me te gjera te jetes se tij"

                                      Nga Tonin Cobani

Kuvendi i Arberit, eshte nje nga deshmite me te rendesishme 
te historise se kultures sone kombetare, nje nga ato deshmi te
dokumentuara me vlera te shumefishta: gjuhesore, historike, 
arsimore, etnografike. Libri i Engjell Sedajt "Papa shqiptar Klementi 
XI-Albani & Kuvendi i Arbenit", botim i Ndermarrjes Botuese 
"Gjon Buzuku", pevecse e risjell te plote dokumentin e Kuvendit 
te Arbenit ("Concilli i dheut Scciypniis, baamun n'vjet 1703 n'coh
t'Paps scchyptarit Clementitt t'gnimdheitit"), ka nje informacion 
te gjere e vleresim te merituar per Pape Klementin XI-Albani, qe 
"kishte arritur edhe prestigjin me te madh moral ne organizimin 
kishtar dhe politik ne Evrope", dhe nje analize shumplaneshe te
Koncilit te Arbenit, mbajtur ne fshatin Merci prane qytetit te 
Lezhes. 

Ne studimet e deritanishme dokumenti i shkruar latinisht e 
shqip i Koncilit te Arbenit ka qene trajtuar vetem si vlere per 
historine e gjuhes dhe, per shkak te permbajtjes religjoze, i jane
anashkaluar vlerat e tjera, qe, sic i percakton autori i studimit, 
"jane edhe letersi, kulture, etnografi, art, filozofi dhe politike". 
Vete argjipeshkvi i Tivarit, Visk Zmajevici (1701-1713), qe udhehiqej
nga diviza iluministe: "Populli em u ba rob se nuk pat dien", shkruan
ne nje relacion se dokumenti i Koncilit ne gjuhen shqipe "do t'u
sherbeje pikerisht prifterinjve, por edhe te gjithe atyre qe deshiroj
ne te kuptojne gjendjen e shqiptareve, kryesisht ne Shqiperine Veriore 
ne fillim te shek.XVII". Dhe me te vertete Koncili na njeh me kisha e
manastire qe sot u dihen ose jo rrenojat, por edhe me persekutimin e
besimtareve katolike si ne ato vite kur islamizimi i popullsise vendase
ishte ceshtje ekzistence. 

Ne argumentet e studiuesit Sedaj, thelluar ne shkrimet e vjetra 
(kujtojme ketu librin e tij te fundit "Bibla & Perkthimet e saj ne 
gjuhen shqipe", Prishtine 1999), qe lidhen me historine dhe kulturen
kombetare, theksohen ne menyre te vecante rezistenca e katolicizmit 
ne kushtet e raprezaljeve me intensive osmane. Eshte koha kur 
"sulltani kishte urdheruar qe katoliket ose te turqizoheshin ose te
transferoheshin", si shkruan ne relacionin e 5 marsit te vitit 1702
V.Zmajevici dhe, pa kaluar dy muaj, ai realton se u be deshmitar i 
nje fakti konkret te islamizimit masiv te shqiptareve: "pikerisht ate 
dite (me 25 prill), kane kaluar ne fene islame 1000 katolike"(f.52). 
Fillimisht ne fene islame kalonte vetem i zoti i shtepise, pastaj 
meshkujt e tjere, dhe me ne fund te gjithe anetaret e familjes. Ne 
keto rrethana lindi fenomeni i kriptokatolikeve ose, ndryshe, i 
laramaneve, qe nenkupton kthimin formal te katolikeve ne fene 
islame, pasi shpirterisht mbeten ne fene e meparshme. Koncili mori 
nje vendim qe nuk do te lejonte me prifterinjte te pagezonin femijet
e atyre qe kishin nderruar fene katolike me fete turko-islame apo 
sllavo-ortodokse. Kjo, sipas Sedajt, konverton Koncilin e Arberit ne
nje kuvend atdhetarie, pasi i kundervihet hapur ideologjise se
administrates joshqiptare dhe urdheron mostolerimin e kthimit 
qofte edhe formal ne cfaredo feje tjeter, qe synonte asimilimin 
kombetare per shkak te identifikimit te ketyre besimeve me qellimet
ekspansoniste te shteteve perkatese ne Ballkan.

Koncili i Arberit ka karakter atdhetar, vecanerisht, sepse del hapur 
ne mbrojtje te gjuhes shqipe dhe te arsimit ne Shqiperi. Keshtu, ne
vendimet e Koncilit te Arberit percaktohen masa konkrete per 
shkollat dhe librat ne gjuhen shqipe. Aty flitet "permi shkoll'
t'Kurbinit e t'Leshs". Shkollen e Lezhes, qe aso kohe funksiononte ne
fshatin Vele, pak kilometra larg qytetit, e drejtonte ipeshkvi i Lezhes,
Gjergji. Aty mesonin te rinj (xhakojte), qe me vone do te sherbenin si
prifterinj. Ata duhej te mesonin "me kndue, e me shkrue", gramatiken
(ndoshta ate te Francesko Mario da Leces qe do te botohej me 1716), dhe
gjuhen latine, "ne mos teper mire, bare (se paku) nevojisht". Por nuk 
duhet kuptuar kjo shkolle vetem ne qellimet e veta kishtare, sepse ne
vendimet e Koncilit te Arberit theksohet: "t'mundohet me gjith gjoks 
me i vlit (sherbue) kishs e gjith dheut... prej meshtarve t'urte,
t'divocem, e t'dijshem", f.88d. 

Ne rrethina e Lezhes e me gjere shkolla te tilla kane ekzistuar edhe 
me pare dhe ne vazhdim. Mjafton te kujtojme formimin kulturor 
te Frang Bardhit (1606-1643) ne Kallmet dhe prane famullive te 
Zadrimes, te Pjeter Budit (1566-1622) ne rrethinat e Matit dhe te Pjeter
Bogdanit (1627-1684) ne rrethinat e Prizrenit dhe te Shkupit. Nje deshmi
tjeter e vazhdimesise se ketyre shkollave, se paku deri ne shekullin e
nentembedhjete, eshte arsimimi i poetit zadrimor Pjeter Zarishi
(1806-1866), nismetar i letersise sone te Rilindjes Kombetare etj.

Studiuesi i zellshem Engjell Sedaj me librin "Papa shqiptar Klementi
XI-Albani & Kuvendi i Arbenit" ka risjelle, si shprehet ai ne
parathenie, 
nje "kujtese te dokumentuar dhe te pashlyeshme te historise se popullit
shqiptar ne dimensionet me te gjera te jetes se tij".

----------


## Brari

Urime Kallmeti per shkrimet e bukura qe sjell.
Engjell Sejdaj eshte vertet nji dijetar i madh qe ndricon me studimet e tije erresiren e shekujve.

Kallmet pse nuk e poston ate poezine...ishte shume e bukur..

Cdo te mire..

----------

